# rash



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi all,

Took Lua out in the field yesterday---god knows what she must have gotten into out there---and she developed this terrible rash. I'm thinking stinging nettle, maybe, but I can't be sure, since she got into some brush that was so dense I couldn't see into it. The rash doesn't really seem to bother her. No scratching, chewing, or licking, and no other symptoms. Gave her 25mg benadryl last night when I noticed it (she weighs 35lb) and it seemed to help---this morning, her rash is flat, and still red, but not as angry looking. She's getting a chlorhexidine bath today to wash away anything that might be hanging around on her skin, and I gave her another 25mg dose of benadryl this morning. 

So have you guys seen anything like this in your dogs? What was the cause, and how did you treat it? And yes, it should go without saying, she'll be going straight to the vet if there's no significant improvement by tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

my wire V gets a rash like this whenever he goes into grass (mainly long grass). I think it is an allergy to pollen. I give him half of a antihistamine tablet, clean his coat with a flannel and some diluted Dettol antiseptic cleanser and then rub sudocrem into the rash, This seems to help with the healing.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

hmmmm.... grass allergy, you say? Does anyone else have experience with grass allergies?


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

This is what we have narrowed it down to. He seems to be fine when we walk on tracks or just around the roads when he isn't exposed to much grass. Our breeder has said it might just be a seasonal thing.


----------



## Maja the bumble bee (Jul 20, 2014)

Our Maja had similar rush after running in grass and swimming in ponds - not exactly super clean vet told us to give her half of benedryl and good shower - don't forget to clean her ear and while them dry!!! Promise they will be ok in couple days rush will be gone... I guess it's season but I'm not locking her inside!


----------



## Dedot (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi There, 

Just bumping a month old thread. My girl who is 16 wks just experienced the same thing yesterday and this morning. She was just playing on our backyard, grassy area and suddenly she broke out with bumps. Rushed her to the vet but by the time we got there, about 30 mins later, most of the bumps had disappeared. 

She's been with us about 8 weeks and has been playing at the backyard and never has any bump from rolling on grass. We have not put any new plants and just wondering if this is just a seasonal spring thing (We are in Australia). Also, she did get her last vaccination 2 days ago. Would this caused by a combination of vaccination and came into contact with an allergen? Would she grow out of it eventually? 

She acts normal and happy but it just breaks my heart to see her bumpy skin.


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

those absolutely look like hives. the fact that they appeared and disappeared so quickly is also a pretty good indication it's hives. she definitely seems allergic to _something_, but good luck finding out what. I doubt it's vaccine related, as it's been more than 24 hours since the exposure. Is the pollen count really high lately? You said there's no new foliage in the yard, but it doesn't necessarily rule out the plants that are there---she's still quite young, and it takes multiple exposures to develop an immune reaction to something. Had you fed her anything in the hour or so before the breakout started? It could be a food allergy if so. What about new cleaners or laundry detergent? Anything topical like shampoos or insect treatment? The possibilities are endless really---just try to keep notes about what's going on around the time they appear, if they do recur. Allergies, unfortunately, are not something that's typically grown out of---that's just the nature of the immune system. keep an antihistamine on hand, and know what dose to give her if it happens again.


----------



## Dedot (Aug 11, 2014)

Not quite sure about how high the pollen count. I know my nose doesnt tolerate it as well. Have been sneezing this past few days. 

As far as plants, no new plants and she has been exposed to the same area since we got her. We havent given her a bath for 2 weeks. :-[ so I doubt it she's allergic to washing products. On the first incident we gave her a roo tail just before and she was rolling around then BAM!! bumps. 

This morning, we took her for a quick play on a near by park and came back with bumps again. Different location than before but looked like it was caused by the same allergen. 

I have to keep track her closely in the backyard and see what really makes her break out in hives.. 

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

Sadie had the exact same thing last week. We gave her Benadryl for about a day and it was gone 48 hours later. She was in our back yard, where she plays all the time, not sure what did it. I suspect she got in some ants and got a bite or two and got an allergic reaction to it.


----------

